# What generators are kranzle users using?



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi. I'm about to buy a generator for valeting and run my k7 off it, I usually use it off a normal plug. Anyway I called kranzle and they said I should be ok with 2.5kva minimum. I don't want to skimp on power for the k7s start up, but I'all be buying a Honda I don't want to be spending crazy money, so I set a budget of £450. So any advice would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

WannaBd said:


> Hi. I'm about to buy a generator for valeting and run my k7 off it, I usually use it off a normal plug. Anyway I called kranzle and they said I should be ok with 2.5kva minimum. I don't want to skimp on power for the k7s start up, but I'all be buying a Honda I don't want to be spending crazy money, so I set a budget of £450. So any advice would be welcome. Thanks


Hi bud
My job is generator sales i would advise finding out the start up power required also you will need the power rating of the pressure washer quoted in watts as KVA is dependent on the manufacturer power factor but watts are watts and it would be easier as all generators we sell are listed by the rated watts continuous power output (you cant use peak power as its on a cycle) .
Minimum is no good when looking to price up a generator its the maximum you nee to find out. From my experience Pressure washer and compressors need a massive bang on start up could be as much as 4 times (or higher) the rated watts thus needing a massive generator which makes things impractical. We get a lot of inquiries from detailers believe me and most of the manufactures of the tools they speak too haven't got a clue about their equipment peak power requirements .
Most guys just buy a petrol driven pressure washer saves the hassle.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kranzle them selves are really helpful. They strictly say 3 times start up but have heard of 2 times being fine. I have a 3.4kva one. 

Hyundai HY3400 one. Smaller, lighter and simple. Also helps my brother is a dealer for Hyundai tools. I only carry it for events and shows where I know I will need it, does about 3 hours for the tank on it.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

The K7 has a 1000 watt motor and requires 1600 watts on start up according their info. So where do they get 3 times the rated watts??? or even 2 times??? is way too much there is no need for anything over 3 KVA really. 
General rule of thumb when buying a generator is have a buffer of around 300 to 500 watts of what you are looking to continuously draw from it. Hyundai are ok they are nothing to do with the car manufacturer by the way they are a cheap chinese brand. We are one of the biggest retail supplier's of generator's online in the UK been around since 1965 and have seen it and heard it all. 
If you are looking for a budget machine we highly recommend the new USA Champion machine's or the Loncin , if you want Honda industrial rock solid reliability then its Stephill built if the UK and they only use top quality Mecc Alte alternators in there main range. We sell the entire Hyundai range from 2 KVA upto 70 KVA ( in fact anyone and their Aunty can as they drop ship all there Chinese built gear including garden machinery) If you want quality and reliability go with Honda powered with a Mecc Alte alternator. Genpower ( Hyundai uk ) also sell the BE range with the Honda industrial GX engines.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

phooeyman said:


> The K7 has a 1000 watt motor and requires 1600 watts on start up according their info. So where do they get 3 times the rated watts??? or even 2 times??? is way too much there is no need for anything over 3 KVA really.
> General rule of thumb when buying a generator is have a buffer of around 300 to 500 watts of what you are looking to continuously draw from it. Hyundai are ok they are nothing to do with the car manufacturer by the way they are a cheap chinese brand. We are one of the biggest retail supplier's of generator's online in the UK been around since 1965 and have seen it and heard it all.
> If you are looking for a budget machine we highly recommend the new USA Champion machine's or the Loncin , if you want Honda industrial rock solid reliability then its Stephill built if the UK and they only use top quality Mecc Alte alternators in there main range. We sell the entire Hyundai range from 2 KVA upto 70 KVA ( in fact anyone and their Aunty can as they drop ship all there Chinese built gear including garden machinery) If you want quality and reliability go with Honda powered with a Mecc Alte alternator. Genpower ( Hyundai uk ) also sell the BE range with the Honda industrial GX engines.


I never expected a reply off a generator pro! But that's what this forum is about. Ok helpful advice thanks, I was looking at those Honda powered brands and also sdmo. I need it to power my vacuums (Henry & George (need to work out there requirements also, but I know the kranzle is the biggest draw)) at the same time, and kranzle separately that why I need generator and not a petrol jet washer also I've not got the space in my van for one of those big machines, they are ridiculously big. Good to know the Hyundai aren't the car manufacture , I'll steer clear of them, as I'll be using it a lot with a new contract I have. Thanks again :thumb::thumb:


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

WannaBd said:


> I never expected a reply off a generator pro! But that's what this forum is about. Ok helpful advice thanks, I was looking at those Honda powered brands and also sdmo. I need it to power my vacuums (Henry & George (need to work out there requirements also, but I know the kranzle is the biggest draw)) at the same time, and kranzle separately that why I need generator and not a petrol jet washer also I've not got the space in my van for one of those big machines, they are ridiculously big. Good to know the Hyundai aren't the car manufacture , I'll steer clear of them, as I'll be using it a lot with a new contract I have. Thanks again :thumb::thumb:


Lol no problem bud...Yes SDMO are also good we sell these too ;-) most of them are Kohler powered though but don't let that put you off they (Kohler) are one of the biggest companies in the world and the SDMO kohler powered generators come with a 3 year commercial warranty!!! so they put their money where their mouth is. Find the best UK company on the net and you will probably end up speaking to us:wave:
Good luck bud any info you need just shout.


----------



## mcculsj (Dec 30, 2014)

Some new CAT portable generators just released...


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Can I ask what Gen you went for in the end mate? I'm in the same situation at the mo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

phooeyman said:


> Lol no problem bud...Yes SDMO are also good we sell these too ;-) most of them are Kohler powered though but don't let that put you off they (Kohler) are one of the biggest companies in the world and the SDMO kohler powered generators come with a 3 year commercial warranty!!! so they put their money where their mouth is. Find the best UK company on the net and you will probably end up speaking to us:wave:
> Good luck bud any info you need just shout.


Would this power a K7 Kranzle?

http://generators.co.uk/Product/000...bvaJICftCRDKBfRsDJ19YdXN2tydxucA7ARoC66Pw_wcB


----------



## Kranzle (Sep 5, 2007)

phooeyman said:


> The K7 has a 1000 watt motor and requires 1600 watts on start up according their info. So where do they get 3 times the rated watts??? or even 2 times??? is way too much there is no need for anything over 3 KVA really.


Hi phooeyman

Thanks for your input in helping people about generators.
Actually the 7/122 has a 1.6 kW motor and draws approx 7 to 7.5 Amps when being used (spraying at high pressure)

We do know that generator manufacturers recommend 3 times running load for the start up of an induction motor... so in practice that would mean a 4.5 kW generator - but feed back from people using a 7/122 with smaller units (usually above 2.5) say they do work.

We would generally recommend getting the best/biggest you can afford and not be tempted to 'get away' with a cheaper, less powerful generator.

Graham


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to Hi Jack Graham

Would you post a few links on what you would buy if you had to buy one from budget to premium Thanks


----------

